# [EXCLUSIVE] TortoiseLabs - 512MB RAM / 30GB DISK / 1000M UNMETERED - $6.75/month



## kaniini (Jul 10, 2013)

TortoiseLabs is pleased to offer an exclusive deal on our TortoiseCloud VPS services for vpsBoard readers.

We have recently released a streamlined VPS management experience, which you can see here.

*Service at a Glance*


Locations: Los Angeles, Miami, Dallas, Chicago, Montreal, and London!
Services allowed: any service that is legal in the US and local region where the VPS is deployed other than mass email
DNS services: rDNS settable via trouble ticket (allows us to keep a close eye on abuse), full DNS zone hosting across a worldwide DNS cluster
Storage: ZFS-based volume pools with caching and prefetching
Serial console / VNC: both available over WebSockets, JS-based Serial Console available in the panel, or write your own CLI-based console using our APIs.
Virtualization: Xen PV/HVM options available and switchable via the panel!
Activation: instant following payment (provided you pass our automated fraud checks)
Control panel: Fully open source!

*Basic Offer*


512MB RAM
512MB Swap
30GB Storage
8 VCPU cores (fair-share, weighted by RAM)
IPs: 1 IPv4, 1 IPv6 /128
Price: $6.75/month (10% off)
*ORDER NOW*: Follow this link or use coupon code *VPSBOARD10OFF*

*Speedtest and Ping IPs*


Smokeping: we are monitoring latencies from all locations to other providers for reference!  View our vpsBoard thread about it!
*Miami*: Looking Glass - 1GB Test File

*Los Angeles*: Looking Glass - 1GB Test File
*London*: Looking Glass - 1GB Test File
*Dallas*: Looking Glass - 1GB Test File
*Chicago*: Looking Glass - 1GB Test File
*Summarized TOS/AUP*


IRC allowed as long as it doesn't attract unnecessary DDoS attacks
3 day grace period for non-payment, open a ticket for a longer grace period
Tor exit nodes not allowed; bridge and entrance nodes are OK.
We reserve the right to throttle users who we feel are wasting bandwidth for the purpose of wasting bandwidth.
Any questions?  PM me or reply to this thread!


----------



## netsat (Jul 10, 2013)

Just to be clear: You allow tor relay nodes, and offer 1Gbit unmetered port?!!

If that is the case, i will take one just to see what will happen....

/Johnny


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 10, 2013)

Are legal seedboxes okay?


----------



## kaniini (Jul 11, 2013)

netsat said:


> Just to be clear: You allow tor relay nodes, and offer 1Gbit unmetered port?!!
> 
> If that is the case, i will take one just to see what will happen....
> 
> /Johnny


Yes, relay nodes are fine.  We will throttle your traffic to bulk-rate (as listed on each offer) and deprioritize it, however.  You will not be able to just burn 1gbps of bandwidth. 



bcarlsonmedia said:


> Are legal seedboxes okay?


Yes.  BFQ disk scheduler ensures strict fairness, even with torrenters on the nodes.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 11, 2013)

kaniini said:


> We will throttle your traffic to bulk-rate


What is that rate? I don't see it in the offer above.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 11, 2013)

Can you please post pics of your panel? Is it same as cloudware?


----------



## danni (Jul 11, 2013)

He posted some YT links some time ago : https://www.youtube.com/user/nenolod/videos


----------



## kaniini (Jul 11, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> What is that rate? I don't see it in the offer above.


20mbps is guaranteed for 512 - 2GB RAM vps, 60mbps is guaranteed for 4GB RAM VPS and greater.

We only do this to those explicitly looking to waste bandwidth, though.


----------



## circus (Jul 12, 2013)

serverbear result, anyone?


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 13, 2013)

circus said:


> serverbear result, anyone?


ServerBear report can be found here.


----------



## Corporal Clegg (Jul 21, 2013)

No smaller plans (256mb ram and 10gb hdd for example) available?


----------



## happel (Jul 21, 2013)

not at the moment it seems



kaniini said:


> We are debating offering this under a special brand for low-end VPS.


http://vpsboard.com/topic/875-exclusive-tortoiselabs-512mb-ram-30gb-disk-1000m-unmetered-675month/?p=15130



kaniini said:


> We will eventually offer this under a lowend brand.  We want to keep the lowend stuff isolated as they will be higher density nodes.


http://vpsboard.com/topic/875-exclusive-tortoiselabs-512mb-ram-30gb-disk-1000m-unmetered-675month/?p=15203


----------

